# Rupes LHR12 STF Kit Up to 20% off while stocks last.



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Morning Guys,

We wanted to tell you here first before it goes live on Social Media.

We have a limited quantity of Rupes LHR 12E STF Kits which we have discounted by just under £30 to £289.00 BUT thats not all :thumb: if you use your Detailing World discount code you will actually get a FURTHER 10% off and FREE Delivery.

But remember we only have a limited amount of these kits and once they are gone we wont be repeating at this price.

The link to the product is - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/rupes-LHR12E-Duetto-STF-Kit

Enjoy :thumb:


----------

